# T5 light just turned off.



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

I came home to find my Coralife T5 NO light not on. At first I thought it was due to a power outage but there wasn't any. Then I plugged the lights into the other side of the timer (which is always on) and the lights came on for a brief second and where very dim and then turned off. 

Any ideas of what happened? The unit itself is about a year and a half and I haven't changed the bulbs since I got it. I am not sure if its the bulbs or the unit itself...


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

I think the fluorescent tube is gone.

Do the sides of the tube have a blackish/gray color? I had the same problem with my coralife T5NO a few weeks back.


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

Fish_Man said:


> I think the fluorescent tube is gone.
> 
> Do the sides of the tube have a blackish/gray color? I had the same problem with my coralife T5NO a few weeks back.


Ya the ends of them near the connecting part are a bit black/grey


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Iv heard this alot as of Late, I few guys have tryed New Bulbs... BRand name, Not Coralife Crap.


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

Chromey said:


> Iv heard this alot as of Late, I few guys have tryed New Bulbs... BRand name, Not Coralife Crap.


So you think it could be the bulbs? I am goin to take it back into Menagerie on monday and see what they say, hopefully just the blubs


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

destructo said:


> So you think it could be the bulbs? I am goin to take it back into Menagerie on monday and see what they say, hopefully just the blubs


It should be just the bulb.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I personally will never buy any Coralife products. my t5 last just 2 months

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

sig said:


> I personally will never buy any Coralife products. my t5 last just 2 months


Agree


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

What other brand would you recommend?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24914

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

For sure just the bulbs, on those units when one bulb goes, the whole unit goes out. Same with the Hagen GLO models.


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

Chris S said:


> For sure just the bulbs, on those units when one bulb goes, the whole unit goes out. Same with the Hagen GLO models.


Its not the bulbs, I just replaced them and it still will not turn on


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Doh, then it is likely the ballast =(


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

it';s the ballast for sure then. I literally, 1 month ago had to get in contact with coralife regarding my 36" fixture. ballast went after a power out. got a replacement, it dies 2 weeks later. The fixtures suck now. My original 36" lasted nearly 4 years, all recent ones i got seem to be horirble.

I don't think i'll be buying any mroe of them. any slight surge and they crap out. i even have mine running from a surge protected power bar. Not my replacement for my raplacement is acting up again...

Strangely i have not had this problem with the 24" or 48" fixtures. just the 36"... makes you think...


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

adrenaline said:


> it';s the ballast for sure then. I literally, 1 month ago had to get in contact with coralife regarding my 36" fixture. ballast went after a power out. got a replacement, it dies 2 weeks later. The fixtures suck now. My original 36" lasted nearly 4 years, all recent ones i got seem to be horirble.
> 
> I don't think i'll be buying any mroe of them. any slight surge and they crap out. i even have mine running from a surge protected power bar. Not my replacement for my raplacement is acting up again...
> 
> Strangely i have not had this problem with the 24" or 48" fixtures. just the 36"... makes you think...


How did you get ahold of them? I have emailed and its been a week and still no reply. To boot the number they gave me to call does not work..

I am not going to be buying any more Coralife products, imo crappy customer service and cheap products.

I was having a discussion the other day with a friend and we were talking about how alot of the products now (not just fish related) do not last nearly as long as things use to. I have a TV thats 20 years old, works fine, a light doesn't even last 2 years


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

This is the number i got when i contacted them in response to my e-mail:
888-255-4527

It took them a little while to get back to me, they asked for proof of purchase and shipped out a replacement for me. the customer service i got was descent. especially in providing a replacement fixture for the replacement lol. 

I spoke with a gentlemand named Brian _____ can't remember his last name. I can check my e-mail when i get home and see if I can pull up some info for you.


----------

